# nice trick



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

YouTube - [1080HD] Magic show - "Wishing for you to get lots of fish year after year !" divx

hope i can do this.....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

...I am jelly...I wish my fish could do that...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

those outfits are hilarious


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

"Bopita- Bopita- Bopita'' BOOM!! Over stocked tank!

Great trick!


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

they were saying (anti-fish trick) that the guy who does the magic put some "magnet" inside the fish so they will follow.... 

they (anti-fish trick) just want to know how it works.... i think ....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

jozzybdv said:


> they were saying (anti-fish trick) that the guy who does the magic put some "magnet" inside the fish so they will follow....
> 
> they (anti-fish trick) just want to know how it works.... i think ....


take two rare earth magnets and put one under a thin table or a piece of glass, you can move the 1 with the other, now stick it in a fish that is to fat to get its belly off the bottom of the glass, now try it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol magnets would be tricky to have the fish always facing the right way or preventing them from getting stuck to each other
something is up tho, if you look at their tails they dont seem to be swimming

btw what does it mean when he says dababadababadababa he says that alot? (click the top comment with link to 5:03)
is that like abora kadabora?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Mferko said:


> lol i doubt its magnets wouldnt the fish not always be facing the right way? or sometimes appear to be swimming against the magnet?
> not to mention the fact that if 2 fish got too close together theyd get sucked together


right shape magnet and it would face the right way, and i dont thing any of the fish got to close together


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe thats what it is, they seem sedated too but at a couple times u can see one flap around a bit like its snapping out of it

lol "Ha! One more magnet proof - watch at 3:00 when the hostess actually taps the water to try and get a response out of a fish. The fish takes off, desparately swimming away, but making very little headway.﻿ When he stops, he is DRAGGED back to his spot, even going backward for a second.

He probably was able to pull his magnetic arm "off-program" for a second, but he was pulled back when he stopped.

Actually kind of creeped out by it all now."

guess thats why magicians dont do this trick here, no animal cruelty laws in china :/


----------

